# Nice Surprise and a Little Progress



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

First off the Surprise!!

I bought my Tempest from a buddy. Making me the third owner. He just never had the time or funds to do what he wanted with it. He said he had some of the paperwork for it and would try and find it.

Well he finally did! Original bill of sale, registration, protecto-plate, inspection certs (VA State Police 1968 to 1988), owner plan/warranty and owner's manual!

Needless to say I'm pretty jazzed! The original owner didn't do to bad trading in his 54 Coupe DeVille, he got $627.51 for it!

And yes (crappy phone) Pics! :cheers


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

And finally some progress!

Paint, body and metalwork done! Well almost done, a couple things left for the painter to touch up but will be done after assembly.

And yes it's Purple! Why? Cause I like to be asked "WTF were you thinking??" I have issues like that. :rofl:

It's finally getting there! I can stop being depressed reading everyone else's stories about their progress and getting them finished and on the road!!!

Once again crappy phone pics! Gonna get some better ones here in a week or two hopefully.

arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

W T F were you thinkin' ??????? :cheers :rofl:


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> W T F were you thinkin' ??????? :cheers :rofl:


See! Makes me all tingly inside!! 

And your's is still a work of art!! There I go getting depressed again!! :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess we now know who hit and run Barnie.... looks good, i like unique cars....and have a soft spot for Tempest's....even if the are purple....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice! :cheers:

Bear


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone that takes out Barney deserves a medal!! :shutme

Definately not a color for everyone, but I'm keeping the bench and column shift! Gotta count for something........


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

What is the brand/name of that purple?
I always painted my bikes purple when I was a kid, and keep toying with doing that to my Lemans. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should wear a barney suit when you drive it.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking good! cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the color, it's not purple, just blue with alot of pearl in it. The blue on the door is awesome, but the pearl flips it.. I have a gallon of Dupont "Intense blue pearl" for my 66, I think it's about that color. Pictures are deceiving, but that isn't barney color.
OK, it's purple, but a really nice paint job and the car looks straight, great job.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I kinda think it looks more blue than purple...gotta see it in real life! As long as YOU like it, then it is fine.....:cheers


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

looks good! I imagine that color pops in the sun


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a Purple GTO.... I get comments (good ones) on my 04 all the time. Now the question is are you going to put Purple Suede and/or carpeting on the interior too? :cool


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

"You have a numbers matching GTO and you painted it Kandybrandywine...W.T.F." Yes I did! Your paint looks great, shouldn't be long before it's done. Wait until you get all the brightwork back on it.


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Barney suit - check, Crushed velour interior with Amythest buttons - check, Dayton 120's - ummm what! :lol:

If you're going in you might as well go all in!! 

Yeah it looks blue in the photos, but I have been told unequivocably that it IS purple! :rofl: I need to get some better photos that hopefully capture the color better.

Russ - the crew that prepped the body and shot the paint used Nason paint (BC/CC). I can't find the number where I wrote it down but I want to say it was G92 or G392. I really just can't remember. Let me know and I can track it down if you'd like me to. My builder had his 66 done at the same place and the paint looked great! So that overcame any concerns about using Nason (apparently its a bit lower end and I had never heard of it before).

That kandybrandywine looks just fine!! I'm getting depressed again..... 

Can't wait to see the progress now! Starting to slap it together. Of course I'm still ordering parts. I figure that has to stop sooner or later! 

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

You wear the Barney outfit, find the "Mystery Tiger" outift that they used to promote the GeeTo Tiger in the 60's, put someone in it, in a GTO, and you two race.
Now, I'd PAY to see that!!


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

pbertrand65GTO said:


> You wear the Barney outfit, find the "Mystery Tiger" outift that they used to promote the GeeTo Tiger in the 60's, put someone in it, in a GTO, and you two race.
> Now, I'd PAY to see that!!


I think a lot of people would! Waiting to see Barney hit the wall!! :rofl:

Well I think she got labeled and it might be hard to fight it. Everyone in the shop apparently keeps asking "are we working on Barney today?"........... 

Well here's the "heart" of Barney!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Barney is unacceptable, tell them it's a "Purple Pavement Eater"


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Barney is unacceptable, tell them it's a "Purple Pavement Eater"


:lol: You might have just saved me untold grief!! Prob not, but I'm gonna stick to my guns!!!


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, come on. I can just picture you driving that with "BARNEY" on your license plate. 


Don't worry about the exact color code, I was just curious. 

Russ


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Car is pretty, don't mind the color myself. But if everyone in the shop is giving you hell, then thats an issue. I know the paint guy is saying hell no, we aint repainting.. But do what you have to do. Paint/clear may get thick if you redo it, rock and a hard place, but if you wanted blue, then redo.. Sad, they did a killer job on it. Flat sand it with 1000, then respray, then 2000 grit and buff, should look like glass.. Least thats what my body guy is telling me. I have 10 hours in sanding my clear for a respray of clear for glass, then another 20 hours to get glass..


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

russosborne said:


> Ah, come on. I can just picture you driving that with "BARNEY" on your license plate.


Hmmm, I'll have to check and see if the plate is available!!!

I'd love to hear this, "Daddy I want to meet Barney, why is he running away from you so fast???" 

Jet - I picked the color and the crew just like to bust my chops! I'm digging the color! I mean how many Purple with Pearl guts Tempest Custom's do you see every day?!? :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If it was a 1970 Challenger nobody would say anything ......"Purple Nurple".....


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

*Well it's definitely Purple!!*

Finally made it down and got some better pics! 

It's getting there slowly but slowly! :cheers

On to the pics! arty:


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

And some pics of the shiny bits.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. That color is growing on me, I admit 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

your friends gonna want it back.........:cheers


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> Very nice. That color is growing on me, I admit


I really like it. Not quite as dark as I was thought it would be, but it's hard to tell from a paint chip.



Instg8ter said:


> your friends gonna want it back.........:cheers


Not a chance!!! :lol:


----------

